# Help: White fuzz growing on everything in my aquarium



## Goldilocks

I bought it new but, I've had my aquarium up and running for a couple of months now. It's a five gallon aquarium with one goldfish, one guppy, two apple snails, and three small live aquatic plants living in it. When I first set it up there was no apparent algae/mold/etc growth but within the last few weeks, there has been an abundance of some kind of white fuzz growing on _everything_ in my tank (including the shells of my snails)! The only things it doesn't seem to be affecting is the fish.

According to my aquarium test strips, the GH is about 120, the KH is about 180, the pH is between 6.5 and 7 (could be higher), the Nitrite is about 1, and the Nitrite is about 80. The temperature of the tank is usually between 18 and 23 degrees Celsius (usually at 20 degrees though). I use a carbon filtration system in my tank and I try to change about 20% of the water and use a gravel vacuum in the tank every week or so. My tank is in a room with a window and it gets about low to moderate natural light form it daily. I have a light on the top of my tank but I don't use it very often.

I completely cleaned the tank, the gravel, all the decor, the filter, etc about a week or two ago to get rid of the white growth but it came back about a week after cleaning it. The white growth also makes the water in the tank go yellow and smell not too great. I always put bacteria solution in the water when I change it but I _may_ have forgot to after completely changing the water. I added the proper amount of bacteria solution to the tank the last time I did a 20% water change though (which was a few days ago).

Any suggestions of what I should do would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a link to some photos of my aquarium that I uploaded:
http://img52.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscn2164l.jpg


----------



## Fish_Man

Goldilocks said:


> I bought it new but, I've had my aquarium up and running for a couple of months now. It's a five gallon aquarium with one goldfish, one guppy, two apple snails, and three small live aquatic plants living in it. When I first set it up there was no apparent algae/mold/etc growth but within the last few weeks, there has been an abundance of some kind of white fuzz growing on _everything_ in my tank (including the shells of my snails)! The only things it doesn't seem to be affecting is the fish.
> 
> According to my aquarium test strips, the GH is about 120, the KH is about 180, the pH is between 6.5 and 7 (could be higher), the Nitrite is about 1, and the Nitrite is about 80. The temperature of the tank is usually between 18 and 23 degrees Celsius (usually at 20 degrees though). I use a carbon filtration system in my tank and I try to change about 20% of the water and use a gravel vacuum in the tank every week or so. My tank is in a room with a window and it gets about low to moderate natural light form it daily. I have a light on the top of my tank but I don't use it very often.
> 
> I completely cleaned the tank, the gravel, all the decor, the filter, etc about a week or two ago to get rid of the white growth but it came back about a week after cleaning it. The white growth also makes the water in the tank go yellow and smell not too great. I always put bacteria solution in the water when I change it but I _may_ have forgot to after completely changing the water. I added the proper amount of bacteria solution to the tank the last time I did a 20% water change though (which was a few days ago).
> 
> Any suggestions of what I should do would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Here is a link to some photos of my aquarium that I uploaded:
> http://img52.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscn2164l.jpg


1) the white fuzz stuff could be just bacteria or fungus goes away after a few weeks if its bacteria (had it in my shrimp tank before). Does not affect anything in the tank.

2)goldfish and guppy..... goldfish likes the cooler temp while guppy are tropical fish which would prefer higher temp. not sure about snails

3)5 gallon tank is good for 1 goldfish and nothing else.

4)you need to cycle your tank again without adding bacteria solution (not dependent on solution thanks to AquariAM)

obviously I could be totally wrong with my experience and someone else with more experience can correct me


----------



## AquariAM

It's fungus. 

As above regarding mixing the fish correctly and having too many and the wrong things together.

The comment regarding becoming dependant on bacterial supplements is untrue. (no offense to the above poster)

You need to go read about the nitrogen cycle, how an aquarium actually works, what biological filtration and biological exclusion are.


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit

I should like to think that the OP is posting because he/she is willing to learn, so that she/he can fix the problem and stop her/his pets from suffering, because he/she actually really cares about the welfare of said pets. I think that this board in particular, Beginner's Circle, would be awfully empty if it weren't for beginners posting their concerns, and so I think that while a good portion of your post was very helpful, the rest was totally uncalled for man. No need to be mean. He/she is a beginner, after all. 

You're not very personable, are you...


----------



## AquariAM

gratefulgrapefruit said:


> I should like to think that the OP is posting because he/she is willing to learn, so that she/he can fix the problem and stop her/his pets from suffering, because he/she actually really cares about the welfare of said pets. I think that this board in particular, Beginner's Circle, would be awfully empty if it weren't for beginners posting their concerns, and so I think that while a good portion of your post was very helpful, the rest was totally uncalled for man. No need to be mean. He/she is a beginner, after all.
> 
> You're not very personable, are you...


Fair enough. Altered for personability.

Anyways, to the original poster, you killed your biofilter and have increased the amount of time things will be crappy. You have too much stuff in the five gallon and should learn about how a biofilter works and what the nitrogen cycle is and what proper bioloads are for certain situations.


----------



## Fish_Man

gratefulgrapefruit said:


> I should like to think that the OP is posting because he/she is willing to learn, so that she/he can fix the problem and stop her/his pets from suffering, because he/she actually really cares about the welfare of said pets. I think that this board in particular, Beginner's Circle, would be awfully empty if it weren't for beginners posting their concerns, and so I think that while a good portion of your post was very helpful, the rest was totally uncalled for man. No need to be mean. He/she is a beginner, after all.
> 
> You're not very personable, are you...


I'm sure AquariAM is a very nice guy, he just can't help it when his feelings take over I'm sure. I was corrected with my mistakes on a few of my post by him which is fine since I learn.

The only thing I would say for him would be how he word his sentences into a non offensive way and in a helpful way.

For myself I don't have much experience but have done my research and still learning. I just need to watch how I give others advice which sometimes its my own experience or opinion which anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.

That's what we're all here for right? To help one another.

I agree with you too gratefulgrapefruit since it is a good idea for the OP to post and learn from others. Or else, that person can continuing doing what he/she does until the fish dies and he/she decides to start over again with the same problem or other problems.

my opinion


----------



## InSpirit

*Nitrates and bacterial blooms*

It's not a fungus... it's a bacterial bloom. You often see it with mystery and apple snails in a small aquarium. I take it that your nitrates read 80. Just do water changes and try to bring it down below 20. The nitrates are feeding the bloom. In time with repeat water changes it will go away. Helps to do some spot cleaning as well. HTH


----------



## InSpirit

*Learn the nitrogen cycle!*

Someone here should realize that amino methane sulfonate is not a good precursor for the nitrogen cycle... before they tell others that they should understand how the nitrogen cycle works... LOL. Big difference between a bound ammonia and a NH3/NH4+ free in the water column according to the pH of the water.


----------



## brapbrapboom

this might be the stuff thats happening to my tank now.. this thread is really helpful! 

So that summarizes to just do water changes and it should be good?


----------



## Fish_Man

brapbrapboom said:


> this might be the stuff thats happening to my tank now.. this thread is really helpful!
> 
> So that summarizes to just do water changes and it should be good?


I think so, mine was white stringy stuff that was attached to my decorations but eventually they disappear after water changes.

What do you have in your tank?


----------



## Goldilocks

Thanks for all the helpful replies, guys 

I'll make sure to do more frequent water changes and use that gravel vacuum more often too. Oh, and I'm looking _SO_ forward to all the aquarium glass and decor cleaning too! 

I'll just be happy when it goes away. Makes the aquarium look awful.


----------



## AquariAM

* Someone here should realize that amino methane sulfonate is not a good precursor for the nitrogen cycle...

*

And what the hell is that?


----------



## InSpirit

That's what you get when you Prime everything to death.


----------



## AquariAM

InSpirit said:


> That's what you get when you Prime everything to death.


Ok In know what youre referring to now. I think its pretty ridiculous to compare something that 99% of people don't know and requires a decent background in chemistry to a basic understanding of 'you need bacteria to eat ammonia and turn it into nitrite then nitrate'. Knowing the names of the bacteria and what they look like is nice, but not necessary. I think it's impressive and great that you know these things- but they are not fundamental or crucial to keeping an aquarium IMO. Ok, I was wrong about 'bound' vs free ammonia. I'll give you that. That's a chemistry knowledge error. Not a fundamental error. I think there's a difference.


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> Someone here should realize that amino methane sulfonate is not a good precursor for the nitrogen cycle...





InSpirit said:


> That's what you get when you Prime everything to death.


Citation please.


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> Someone here should realize that amino methane sulfonate is not a good precursor for the nitrogen cycle...





InSpirit said:


> That's what you get when you Prime everything to death.


Still awaiting a citation please.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Fish_Man said:


> I think so, mine was white stringy stuff that was attached to my decorations but eventually they disappear after water changes.
> 
> What do you have in your tank?


I got:

4 pink danios
4 blood fin tetra
5 neon tetra
9 cardinal tetra
2 gold cloud minnow
2 male guppies
2 oto cats
a small royal pleco

They were fine before... I just got this white stuff after cleaning the tank..
2 oto cats


----------



## InSpirit

Darkblade48 said:


> Still awaiting a citation please.


Google it. It's all there. But basic biochemistry will tell you that a methane and a sulfonate makes for a very poor substrate. Do you know why Seachem makes the claim that Prime does not revert? Because nothing in nature would choose a methane and sulfonate and break the bond in aminomethanesulfonate. Others disagree.


----------



## Fish_Man

brapbrapboom said:


> I got:
> 
> 4 pink danios
> 4 blood fin tetra
> 5 neon tetra
> 9 cardinal tetra
> 2 gold cloud minnow
> 2 male guppies
> 2 oto cats
> a small royal pleco
> 
> They were fine before... I just got this white stuff after cleaning the tank..
> 2 oto cats


My guess would be bacteria. I like the type of fish you have!  
Maybe give it a few weeks to see if it goes away, if it isn't affect your fish?


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> Google it. It's all there. But basic biochemistry will tell you that a methane and a sulfonate makes for a very poor substrate. Do you know why Seachem makes the claim that Prime does not revert? Because nothing in nature would choose a methane and sulfonate and break the bond in aminomethanesulfonate. Others disagree.


No doubt it is a poor substrate; however, I want to know where you found out that excess Prime will create aminomethanesulfonic acid.

Also, a quick Google search does not yield much promise; the closest thing I found was this:



> The reaction product, H2NCH2SO3Na, an aminomethanesulfonate salt, is nontoxic and is capable of being metabolized by ammonia-oxidizing (nitrite) bacteria.


From another forum. Of course, this is not scientific in any way either....


----------



## AquariAM

...

I'd also like you to prove your claim that aminomethanesulfonic acid is produced by excess prime.


----------



## InSpirit

AquariAM said:


> I'd also like you to prove your claim that aminomethanesulfonic acid is produced by excess prime.


It does far worse than create a salt. It strips all available oxygen out of the water... now go do some research and learn something.


----------



## InSpirit

Darkblade48 said:


> No doubt it is a poor substrate; however, I want to know where you found out that excess Prime will create aminomethanesulfonic acid.
> 
> Also, a quick Google search does not yield much promise; the closest thing I found was this:
> 
> From another forum. Of course, this is not scientific in any way either....


From Seachem. Email them yourself... they will respond to your question. Excess Prime can kill a tank. It's a very concentrated reducing agent.


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit

As a new member of this forum, I would like to say that you really have created an unsafe, unwelcome environment, AquariAM. There are MANY ways to teach someone something; being rude is not a good one. There are other members of this forum who are willing to help people, to educate them on what is proper fishkeeping. Your rudeness is only scaring people off. I, for one, want to post, but am afraid of being shot down by your uncalled for, arrogant comments and snide remarks.

Maybe you should stick to a forum for experienced hobbyists. Or just stay out of the Beginner's Circle forum.

"It's not a fungus... it's a bacterial bloom. You often see it with mystery and apple snails in a small aquarium. I take it that your nitrates read 80. Just do water changes and try to bring it down below 20. The nitrates are feeding the bloom. In time with repeat water changes it will go away. Helps to do some spot cleaning as well. HTH" - helpful post by InSpirit, which is anything but condescending

"1) the white fuzz stuff could be just bacteria or fungus goes away after a few weeks if its bacteria (had it in my shrimp tank before). Does not affect anything in the tank.

2)goldfish and guppy..... goldfish likes the cooler temp while guppy are tropical fish which would prefer higher temp. not sure about snails

3)5 gallon tank is good for 1 goldfish and nothing else." - helpful post by Fish_man

See how it's done? These two (model) posters are providing good information while being polite and not scaring off the poor newcomer, who is then subject to your offensive, sarcastic, and disrespectful remarks. 

Sorry to hijack this thread by the way.


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> It does far worse than create a salt. It strips all available oxygen out of the water... now go do some research and learn something.


Excess Prime creates a salt and strips the available oxygen out of the water?


InSpirit said:


> From Seachem. Email them yourself... they will respond to your question. Excess Prime can kill a tank. It's a very concentrated reducing agent.


I had assumed you had the "basic biochemistry knowledge" (in your words) that would show this.

However, I will e-mail Seachem and talk to a representative to gain more insight into this matter. It is puzzling how Prime is able to do this, from a chemical perspective.

Edit: Some information from a Seachem representative from another forums...


Seachem said:


> As a general rule it is usually not harmful to slightly overdose dechlorinators as *they are not very strong reducing agents.*


----------



## InSpirit

Darkblade48 said:


> Excess Prime creates a salt and strips the available oxygen out of the water?
> 
> I had assumed you had the "basic biochemistry knowledge" (in your words) that would show this.
> 
> However, I will e-mail Seachem and talk to a representative to gain more insight into this matter. It is puzzling how Prime is able to do this, from a chemical perspective.
> 
> Edit: Some information from a Seachem representative from another forums...


I don't know why you are so unconvinced. All you have to do is smell the product and you know it's chemical make up. You know the end product of adding Prime it's no different than any other dechloraminators except for the fact it is very concentrated. Here's a quote from Seachem themselves, "Thanks for your questions on our product Prime. Prime works by binding to the ammonia and rendering it harmless to your aquarium inhabitants. While the Prime is bound to your ammonia, it allows the biological filter in your tank to easily digest the ammonia. Because of this, Prime is a great product to use while cycling because it will promote the growth of beneficial bacteria in your tank. Since Prime is known as a "reducing agent," overdosing will lead to binding of oxygen, reducing the amount of useable oxygen in the tank. You should not use more than 5x the recommended dosage every 48 hours." Many have called in question whether the salt is as easily digested by a filter that has had trouble cycling. And many have had an oxygen depletion by choosing to dose heavily. You have to use common sense. Use it as a dechoraminator, yes. But skip using it in high dose to neutralize nitrite. Even the people at Seachem do not understand the process involved with that.


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> I don't know why you are so unconvinced. All you have to do is smell the product and you know it's chemical make up.


It is my job as a scientist to remain unconvinced until I read scientific proof. If I believed everything I heard/saw, then I wouldn't be a good scientist 

Just smelling a chemical product does not necessarily give evidence into its chemical make up. The smell of some esters might make me believe I am smelling fruit, when that is not the case.



InSpirit said:


> Since Prime is known as a "reducing agent," overdosing will lead to binding of oxygen, reducing the amount of useable oxygen in the tank. You should not use more than 5x the recommended dosage every 48 hours."


I would imagine it would be difficult to overdose more than 5x the recommended amount within 48 hours  The proper dosage for a 5 gallon tank is 0.5 mL. To overdose this 5x would be to dose 2.5 mL. I think it would be quite difficult to overdose this much, unless some sloppy work was being done.



InSpirit said:


> Many have called in question whether the salt is as easily digested by a filter that has had trouble cycling.


Which salt are you referring to here?


----------



## InSpirit

Can't spoon feed you. That won't make you a good scientist. Just email them maybe they will. And ask them the mechanism for binding nitrite while you have them online. See if they give it to you. And if they don't... break out the beakers and test tubes and figure it out for them. LOL


----------



## Darkblade48

InSpirit said:


> Can't spoon feed you. That won't make you a good scientist. Just email them maybe they will. And ask them the mechanism for binding nitrite while you have them online. See if they give it to you. And if they don't... break out the beakers and test tubes and figure it out for them. LOL


Aha, but there's a difference. If you know it, then just tell us; there is no point in withholding information. This is not basic knowledge that would come up easily in a Pubmed search, etc.

And, as I have already mentioned, I have contacted Seachem support, so hopefully they will respond.

Also, I am not going to waste my NSERC funding on trying to figure this out. That would be a misappropriation of your tax dollars


----------



## ameekplec.

Now, I'll reopen this thread, but stick to discussing the composition of Prime, and not the personability of other posters. I don't care what you think of such and such being a what and not - this thread isn't about the poster, it's about the Prime.

Now onto the subject at hand.

Prime is not hydroxymemathanesulfonate. 


Boomer said:


> *Does anyone know what these chemicals are/could be?*
> 
> Not really but it is not the same as hydroxymethanesulfonate. Using hydroxymethanesulfonate in a product would infringe on the patinet rights of the inventor Dr. John F. Kuhns, under the trade name Ultimate sold by his company the AquaScience Research Group, Inc., where that name and product is didtrubted by Reed Mariculture under their trade name ClorAm-X. Khuns's, then sold rights to Kordon only, who then relabled it Amquel. There is also a distinct smell difference between the two where Prime has a much more 'Sulfur' like smell to it and a reason for many why it is not as popular as Amquel. Prime also has in it bisulfites, besides the hydrosulfites but so do others.
> 
> Mardle use things like Aliphatic Amine salts, hydrosulfite salts or sodium hydroxymethane sulfinic acid. Tetra uses Sodium hydroxymethylsulfinate ( different than "sulfonate"). Wardley ChlorOut, uses Sodium hydrosulfite, Sodium dithionite or Sodium hydrosulphite and Monopotassium phosphate. Other stuff found in some of these is Sodium formaldehydebisulfite.


Read thread (it's only useful upto post 9): http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1793218

Aminomethylsulfinate is indeed metabolized normally by nitrifying bacteria - it's a simple ammonia salt.

If the MSDS for Prime (http://www.seachem.com/support/MSDS/Prime.doc.pdf) is of any indication, although not much help, it lists that the product is a "Proprietary blend of hydrosulfite salts". The aquariumWiki (although not exactly a comprehensive source, but good enough) lists several hydrosulfite salts as commonly used in the industry. So chances are, it's a mix of these plus other chemicals - whatever they use to neutralize the ammonia and whatever they add in a 'slime coat promoters'.

And FYI, smelling a solution to guess what it is is probably as diagnostic as smelling a mole and calling it a stage 4 metastatic melanoma.


----------



## ameekplec.

Anthony, you are right not to assume things. Us folks are fun like that (btw, are you a PhD or MSc now?).



Darkblade48 said:


> Also, I am not going to waste my NSERC funding on trying to figure this out. That would be a misappropriation of your tax dollars


Haha, tax dollars. I just misappropriated funds donated to charity


----------



## Darkblade48

ameekplec. said:


> Anthony, you are right not to assume things. Us folks are fun like that (btw, are you a PhD or MSc now?).


Currently a MSc in Microbiology and Immunology, but I work in (essentially) a biochemistry lab (ugh). If I do a PhD, I'll probably transfer out.



ameekplec. said:


> Haha, tax dollars. I just misappropriated funds donated to charity


I almost fell asleep while subculturing some bacteria last week. Since everyone pays taxes, and my research is funded by the government, everyone is essentially paying for my stipend. Your tax dollars at work!


----------



## Fish_Man

Darkblade48 said:


> Currently a MSc in Microbiology and Immunology, but I work in (essentially) a biochemistry lab (ugh). If I do a PhD, I'll probably transfer out.
> 
> I almost fell asleep while subculturing some bacteria last week. Since everyone pays taxes, and my research is funded by the government, everyone is essentially paying for my stipend. Your tax dollars at work!


hahah you taking our tax dollars!! the government takes so much out of our salary.....

ever think of doing an MD Darkblade? Just curious which university are you attending currently?

sorry for being off topic but I'm not arguing with anyone


----------



## Darkblade48

Fish_Man said:


> ever think of doing an MD Darkblade? Just curious which university are you attending currently?


I never considered doing an MD; I also don't have the GPA to do an MD.

I'm attending University of Western Ontario in London


----------



## Fish_Man

Darkblade48 said:


> I never considered doing an MD; I also don't have the GPA to do an MD.
> 
> I'm attending University of Western Ontario in London


I went to Western for undergrad too!!! A lot has changed so I've heard. I missed out on the new UCC gym. Did you stay in rez? I was in Delaware.. haha.

GPA.. meh I got into Med school with a 3.7 GPA. Now doing residency at Toronto Western Hospital. If I had a chance to go back I might of pick a different career.


----------



## Darkblade48

Fish_Man said:


> I went to Western for undergrad too!!! A lot has changed so I've heard. I missed out on the new UCC gym. Did you stay in rez? I was in Delaware.. haha.


I did not attend Western for undergraduate studies. Only graduate studies.



Fish_Man said:


> GPA.. meh I got into Med school with a 3.7 GPA.


My GPA isn't that high 

Also, for those that are curious about the Seachem Prime, here is what I got back:



Seachem said:


> Thanks for the question. Dosing Prime excessively will not lead to the formation of a dangerous chemical. Prime will actually dissipate from a tank within 24 to 48 hours. The only danger with the continuous, grossly overdosing of Prime is that it does have the potential to bind to oxygen in the water (if there is nothing else for it to bind to). Prime works to detoxify ammonia/nitrite/nitrate in a manner so that your biological filter will still be able to utilize those components. We hope that this clears up any confusion


----------



## Fish_Man

Darkblade48 said:


> I did not attend Western for undergraduate studies. Only graduate studies.
> 
> My GPA isn't that high
> 
> Also, for those that are curious about the Seachem Prime, here is what I got back:


Well I hope you are enjoying western life and doing what you enjoy.

Interesting to know about the Prime.

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48

And finally, to settle it once and for all:



Darkblade48 said:


> Is it possible for an overdose of Prime to result in the formation of aminomethane sulfonate?





Seachem said:


> By looking at the individual ingredients in the product, no it cannot.


----------

